# 1979 Schwinn 26" Spitfire



## Greenidbandit (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello Cabers, thanks for adding me to your site I'm hoping to get some really good contacts here. I have a 1979 Schwinn Spitfire it came in pretty decent condition. To tell you the truth I'm really tired of searching through the internet looking for stuff so I'm hoping a community like this can help me out. I'm looking for the. Correct decals for this bike, I've seen some stuff on the internet doesn't seem to be correct I did find one site where they had them at I believe it was called bicycle Haven however they're sold out any help on this would be greatly appreciated. As for myself growing up here in Southern California beach communities I'm really into the late 70s early 80s beach cruisers.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 28, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2017)

Welcome to the Cabe. Looks like someone stripped the decals off that frame or repainted it. Bicyclebones may have all the decals you need for a later Spitfire. I picked up a 79 Spitfire 5 a few years back and it needed the top tube Schwinn decals but nobody had them. I mentioned this to Dan and he later got them reproduced.
Here is what I believe to be the guard decal, but send him a message for verification.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sp...hash=item48a66b53af:m:mxRvUtm8jTeixtn6HavE10w


----------



## Greenidbandit (Dec 28, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe. Looks like someone stripped the decals off that frame or repainted it. Bicyclebones may have all the decals you need for a later Spitfire. I picked up a 79 Spitfire 5 a few years back and it needed the top tube Schwinn decals but nobody had them. I mentioned this to Dan and he later got them reproduced.
> Here is what I believe to be the guard decal, but send him a message for verification.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sp...hash=item48a66b53af:m:mxRvUtm8jTeixtn6HavE10w



Hey thanks for getting back to me so quick. The decals that are on it right now are really faded you can see the faded Schwinn label on the top crossbar on the down tube underneath the seat you can see the circle Schwinn and then on the chain guard you can clearly see the remnants of Spitfire however I am kind of lost with this bike as the kickstand looks like it's been painted black and same with the seatpost Hardware. However, I was thinking the same thing as it being slightly painted however I'm lost that I can still see remnants of the original decals. I was thinking about just leaving this bike as original paint and putting new decals what are your thoughts on that look. Or should I strip the whole bike down and have it read powder-coated...???? Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Muleman121 (Dec 28, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe. Looks like someone stripped the decals off that frame or repainted it. Bicyclebones may have all the decals you need for a later Spitfire. I picked up a 79 Spitfire 5 a few years back and it needed the top tube Schwinn decals but nobody had them. I mentioned this to Dan and he later got them reproduced.
> Here is what I believe to be the guard decal, but send him a message for verification.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-Sp...hash=item48a66b53af:m:mxRvUtm8jTeixtn6HavE10w




You can also contact Memory Lane.   They may have what you are looking for.  Good people to work with and reasonably priced too.   They have a website.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenidbandit (Dec 28, 2017)

GTs, thanks a lot for pointing me in the right direction. I bought the chain guard sticker from Bicycle Bones.... Then I was checking out Memory Lane and decided to call them and bought the rest of the set from them to complete it..... Thanks again.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 28, 2017)

Greenidbandit said:


> GTs, thanks a lot for pointing me in the right direction. I bought the chain guard sticker from Bicycle Bones.... Then I was checking out Memory Lane and decided to call them and bought the rest of the set from them to complete it..... Thanks again.




Cool. Now the next step in removing the black paint from the plated parts.


----------

